# Using a Lang for cooking in Pa.



## cooknhogz (Nov 4, 2012)

Been cooking for crowds in Pa. for some time now and sold my Old faith full cooker about a month ago and I'm looking to purchase a larger one. I have a couple of local bars that want me to BBQ for them all summer long and need a bigger cooker. I have been looking at a Lang 84 with stainless steel racks because I love stick burners. The question I have is, can a Lang cooker/smoker be used for catering in Pa? Before I shell out over 5k I want to make sure. I see local bars in my area all the time using homemade cookers so, I thought yes, but still want to be 100% sure. I was going to ask the health dept. but thought I'd ask here also. Thanks


----------



## jarhead (Nov 4, 2012)

Best bet is check with your county/city HD. They have the final say.

Here in MO, I used a DPP Fat-50 with no problems. Only thing was temp control before and after cooking.


----------



## skull fish (Dec 12, 2012)

Are you Serve Safe Certified?

Do you have a approved facility to do kitchen prep, by the local health department, which will issue a approval serving license.?

I'm not sure what they will say about a non NSF certified cooker..... this is a county thing... but how do fairs and bazaar's get away with what they do?

I would ask any potential shut down questions prior to investing, where I live, if you put the name Al on a piece of paper in your car window, he wont give  you a ticket parked on a local metered street. Just an FYI..

Some rules apply to some but not to others!!!!


----------

